# latnem's Shrimp Bowl Walstad Inspired



## dbLbogie (May 1, 2011)

Looks like fun!

Can't wait to see it grown out. Do you think those larger rocks in the bottom really helped to stabilize things?


----------



## al28894 (Apr 15, 2011)

Newman! Get your ass down here and comment on this guy's bowl!


----------



## latnem (Apr 10, 2011)

dbLbogie said:


> Looks like fun!
> 
> Can't wait to see it grown out. Do you think those larger rocks in the bottom really helped to stabilize things?


I ended up using less rocks than pictured above but yes the bamboo was impossible to keep straight up in the soil it was top heavy.



al28894 said:


> Newman! Get your ass down here and comment on this guy's bowl!


Haha


----------



## latnem (Apr 10, 2011)

To followup on a little progress the dry start of HC not doing so good  most has melted. Not sure if it is the light being too low or the humidity being too high. Java fern looks like it has seen better days also. If I can't get the HC to stabalize I'll have to look for another ground cover, maybe just some moss.

I have some Cherries on order and cant wait to toss a few in here once its filled.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

hello, very nice vase project you have going here =)
This reminds me of the vase i tried starting up a year ago - it was the same shape but was 2.5 gals and much taller. it didnt work out for personal reasons, but the idea surely should work. keep trying with the HC, it will eventually take root and grow.

looking forward to how this will look in a few months!


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I've found a cynidrical 8"x18" vase at at Crafters Wharehouse for $10. It might be too tall for static diffusion if filled to the top so I'll have to find some way to circulate it from top to bottom. Mini riparium might work.

I'm really liking all these shrimp bowl projects.


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

audioaficionado said:


> I've found a cynidrical 8"x18" vase at at Crafters Wharehouse for $10.



I have one of these. I've had a betta and ADF in there for 2 years now with a simple gravel substrate and some lucky bamboo and java moss... I plan on NPTing it soon.


Latnem, this is looks great! My only concern is the Dracaena sanderiana ("lucky bamboo"). While the stem can be emmersed the leaves cannot be submerged and it looks like you have a rather short one in there. 

What's the water volume going to be without submerging that short stalk... Because the stalks don't grow taller (they are commercially treated to do this).

I would suggest getting really tall one and cutting them size... I purchased 18"+ stalks from Lowes. The wont be fancy curling ones but they're still beautiful plants and the leaves will grow tall and bushey.


----------



## latnem (Apr 10, 2011)

Hrrmmm thanks for the info. Wasn't sure if it could be submerged. I'll remove the shortest stalk once I fill it up. The others are tall enough to be above the water level which was my plan.

If you guys are looking for interesting glass pieces check out Michael's (arts and craft store) if you have one close. Mine has an entire huge isle of nothing but glass pieces.


----------



## Ryan10517 (Jun 7, 2010)

that is not bamboo. its a dracena and it will slowly melt away in your bowl. i would suggest replacing it with an actual aquatic.


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

Ryan10517 said:


> that is not bamboo. its a dracena and it will slowly melt away in your bowl. i would suggest replacing it with an actual aquatic.


The common name for dracaena sanderiana is "lucky bamboo."

As long as the waterline is lower than the leaf node it will be fine. I've had some emmersed in this manner for several years, the stalk is maybe 4 inches tall, and leaf node is close to 12 inches tall. Emmersion of the stalk is perfectly fine.


----------



## Ryan10517 (Jun 7, 2010)

well good luck with it then! i've never had any luck with it even with only the roots in water.


----------



## moonshinetheslacker (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks totally awesome. And very similar to a planted vase that I just recently put together. I'm digging it.


----------



## shiloh (Jun 10, 2011)

I thought HC was a pretty high-light plant, no? The light you have might be a little weak, but then again I've never grown HC. I've also read a lot of people who didn't get the thick carpeting effect when starting it emersed. Keep me posted, I'd like to give the dry-start HC a shot.


----------



## TeteRouge (Jul 26, 2009)

It looks great.. now I'm curious-how did it come out?  BTW, you are right about the glassware in Michaels. I want to do cherry shrimp but haven't seen any locally...


----------

